# Chattanooga Trial



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Good Luck to all.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any news? What is the open first series?

thanks
Gregg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

3,5,8,11,14,15,18,20,21,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,39,40,43,44,45,47,48,49,50,51,53,54,57

35 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st-#12 Candy O/H Danny & Constance Luttrell
2nd-#8 Roxxie O/H Tammy Bell
3rd-#7 Boomer H/Cara Mock O/Robert Dozier

No other placements or JAMS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,2,3,4,5,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,21,22,23,24,25,26,29,31,34,37,38,39,41,42,43,44

28 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind 

3,15,18,20,21,24,26,31,32,37,39,40,43,44,47,49,51,54,57

19 total


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Qual call backs to 2nd/3rd land/water blind...
2, 4-11, 13, 14, 17, 20-24. 17 dogs.
1, 15, 18, 19 were scratches if you're keeping score.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,5,11,13,15,16,21,22,24,26,34,38,41,42,43,44

19 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open did not finish there waterblind, not sure how many they have left to run in the am?....OOOPS bad information.....looks like they are going to finish the waterblind and when I get callbacks I will post them.


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Open callbacks to 4th. 
3,20,21,24,31,32,37,40,43,47,49,51,54,57


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby results
> 
> 1st-#12 Candy O/H Danny & Constance Luttrell
> 2nd-#8 Roxxie O/H Tammy Bell
> ...


I want to give Charlie Moody credit for handling Roxx and training her since she was a year old. Thanks Charlie for the great job!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Tony,
Qual results...
1st 6 Dealer o/h McNamara
2nd 5 David o Hobgood/h Moody
3rd 4 Jack o Jennifer Guider h Glen Guider
4th 13 Jackson o Stukey/h Ledford
RJ 11 Race o/h Washburn
Jams...
14 Drake
17 AJ
23 Zepp

Thanks go out to Keith Griffith for putting it together & to the Judges


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,3,4,5,13,21,22,24,26,34

10 total


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Partial placements. Charlie Moody won the Open with Jack. 3rd in open went to Punch and Alex Washburn. Alex and Punch also had third in AM. 
Congratulations to Charlie and the Riffle's and to Alex. 
Gene


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Darlene Houlihan and Indi won the Amateur. Yay Indi! (and Darlene!)


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

That gives Jack his FC before 3 years old! Wow....incredible! Congratulations to Wally, Sheryl, Charlie and especially Heather.....Heather never gave up on this dog and thank god she didn't. Awesome!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#43 Jack H/ Charlie Moody O/ Wally and Sheryl Riffle
2nd-#20 Windy O/H Ken Neil (Qualified for Nat'l Open)
3rd-#3 Punch O/H Alex Washburn
4th-#21 Max O/H Tammy Bell

No JAMS awarded

Congrats to all !!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

mollyfetch said:


> Darlene Houlihan and Indi won the Amateur. Yay Indi! (and Darlene!)


How great is that??? Indi is still a baby dog!

And congratulations Glenn, on your qualifying third.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Kyle B said:


> That gives Jack his FC before 3 years old! Wow....incredible! Congratulations to Wally, Sheryl, Charlie and especially Heather.....Heather never gave up on this dog and thank god she didn't. Awesome!


A huge congratulations to Jack and his team and congratulations to Windy/Ken/Brenda on qualifying for the National Open!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#3 Indy O/H Darlene Houlihan	
2nd-#5 Rip O/H Drew Harris
3rd-#24 Punch O/H Alex Washburn
4th-#13 Traveler H/Mark Chase O/Mark Chase, Chad Baker

Jams- 4,21,22,26,34


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

TBell said:


> I want to give Charlie Moody credit for handling Roxx and training her since she was a year old. Thanks Charlie for the great job!


Way to go Tammy, and an Open fourth too!!!!

That is the greatest! So glad to see your team have a great weekend!


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks, Jim. Hope you and your crew are doing well too.

Many thanks to the Chattanooga Retriever Club for all of their hard work at this trial. It was hot!! Much thanks to the judges that also worked so hard to provide fair and challenging tests. The Open was TOUGH. Glad to be there until the end.

Congrats to Charlie for his awesome weekend, the Riffles for their awesome Jack, to Ken Neil for his Natl Open qualification!

And many thanks to Ken and Brenda for being the on the scene reporters providing reliable callbacks and COMPLETE results instead of dog numbers!!


----------



## Robbie Coleman (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats to Glen on a 3rd with Jack and a JAM with AJ in the Q.


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Congratulations Indi and Darlene. Pretty awesome for a puppy to win her first AA stake against such great competition. Her mother, brother and human parents are extremely proud!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i think i am safe speaking for the chattanooga club to say:

thanks to a great team of judges! *qual/derby*-jon butler and glen curtis, *amateur*-mark ingram and david mcmahan, *open*-carol lilenfeld and mark medford. we are a small club and we appreciate the way each of you *stepped up and worked so hard to make it happen!* 

thanks to a great team of committee members, volunteers and bird boys! you know who you are!

thanks to a GREAT field of competitors! we congratulate all who won and recieved placements! we must also thank the competitors for their assistance and patient attitudes throughout the weekend event. it is awesome when you see pro and amateur competitors alike kick in to help things go smoothly. we know we saw some of the finest animals in the world at this trial, and *they were being handled by world class people! * thanks!!! we hope we will be on all your calendars this fall.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Tammy Bell and ROXXIE on their 2nd in the Derby. 

Proud breeders of Roxxie,
Helen and Don Graves


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Full results posted on EE.

k g


----------

